# Pa Bowfishing Laws



## Pabowhunter92

I cant find the P.A. bowfishing laws on the hunting commision or fish and boat commision website. I would rather be safe than sorry so if anybody knows about the regulations on P.A. Bowfishing, could you please inform me. 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## bottomfeeder

just tell me what you want to know. Its in the fishing rules and regs book. You can download it on their site.


----------



## bottomfeeder

here ya go
BOW AND ARROW (including compound bows and crossbows) may be used for taking ONLY carp and suckers on all Commonwealth waters, day or night, except in approved trout waters during the closed season and in special regulation waters. On the Delaware River, catfish and herring (shad excepted) may also be taken with bow and arrow (including compound bow and crossbow), spear or gig, except within 275 yards of an eel weir.


----------



## Pabowhunter92

thanks alot :beer:


----------



## Deerslayr92

I just started bowfishing and was wondering if anyone new any good places to go for carp in north east pa. Thanks


----------



## TritonVT17

I am from tunkhannock and i love to bowfish the susquehanna, lake winola, and lake carey, i have also heard that stevens lake has A LOT of carp, but i have never been there


----------



## jpc6759

Actually you can now shoot catfish in all of PA now too. It's listed in the regulations under the tackle and equipment section.


----------

